

Habitual coffee consumption and risk of hypertension: a systematic review (2011) - mkagenius
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21450934 

======
mkagenius
Can someone explain to me, is this study saying that drinking 1-3 cups of
coffee is bad while <1 cup or >3 cups are better?

The language is little confusing.

Edit: I think I got it, the numbers 1.09 for 1-3cups, 1.07 for 3-5 cups, 1.08
for >5 cups are relative to 1.0 for no or little coffee.

